# lost paddle in black rock section of clear creek



## nomad100 (Jun 25, 2008)

if found please call (615)230-9172 or [email protected] my name on the paddle and number...will reward with beer or other?!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Lost mine too (last night). Mine is black AT3 with yellow trim, name and # are on it (Ture 303... )


----------

